# Traynor 4200 Mixer/Amplifier



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this mixer from a friend the other day that I want to sell for him. Could you help me out with a reasonable selling price? Thanks very much.

Also, is this in the right section? Please let me know if it is not.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up a Yorkville MM4 for a hundred bucks a couple of years ago. It is everything that the Traynor 4200 was and 30 years newer.

You might get $50 from an antique dealer...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

No antique dealer will be interested. Church street pawn shops were full of these last I checked which was some time ago now (couldn't move them - asking too much).

They sound good but are limited in features; OK for jam room PA and that's about it. $50 is about the most you'd get.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2016)

Paired up these, he may get $100?
Traynor YM-1 Wedge Monitors. Value?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I know it is not a very new product. I saw one for sale for $600.00 and knew the guy had to be out to lunch.


----------

